# iPod touch suite à iPod 3G,



## clochelune (10 Octobre 2008)

bonjour


comme je pars en vacances vendredi et vu l'ancienneté de mon iPod photo (molette bloquée), j'ai pris un iPod Touch (première version la seconde n'étant pas encore arrivée à la fnac mais j'ai eu une réduction de 40 euro car c'était le modèle d'expo, le dernier 16 go qu'il leur restait)

j'ai un MacBook (acheté sous Tiger, passé à Léopard)

puis-je brancher mon iPod Touch sur iTunes sans perdre la musique de iTunes accumulée en 4 ans pour l'iPod 3G ?

je vois qu'il y a une mise à jour du Touch pour 7.90 euros que je prendrai donc

mais je voulais savoir si en branchant mon iPod Touch sur iTunes je ne vais pas perdre toute la musique sur iTunes et si je dois faire quelque chose avant...?

j'ai été hospitalisée deux mois et demi suite à un avc et hémiplégie  et en revenant je ne me souviens plus de mes identifiants sur iTunes (j'avais acheté de la musique sur le store, m'étais inscrite ect) on peut les retrouver ?
merci pour votre aide


----------



## DeepDark (10 Octobre 2008)

Aucun souci pour ta musique 
De nombreuses personnes synchronisent plusieurs iPods sur une seule bibliothèque sans problèmes.

Pour ton compte iTunes sans ton identifiant les possibilités sont grandement réduites. En tout cas la procédure de renvoi de mot de passe ne pourra pas fonctionner. Essaies d'appeler Apple...


----------



## clochelune (10 Octobre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Aucun souci pour ta musique
> De nombreuses personnes synchronisent plusieurs iPods sur une seule bibliothèque sans problèmes.
> 
> Pour ton compte iTunes sans ton identifiant les possibilités sont grandement réduites. En tout cas la procédure de renvoi de mot de passe ne pourra pas fonctionner. Essaies d'appeler Apple...



merci!
je télécharge la mise à jour pour l'iPod Touch

c'est marqué Ipod User à nom, comment puis le renommer pour mettre iPod de Clochelune (ou c'était le nom de mon ancien iPod dois-je lui en trouver un nouveau ?)

 je suis super débutante dans tout ça je dois dire malgré ma cure d'ancienneté... 
je ne comprends pas grand chose en informatique, j'aime Apple car c'est souvent assez simple (pas de soucis avec mon MacBook, je n'en n'avais eu aucun avec l'ancien iPod, mais là, en panne, puis 4 ans au moins, j'avais envie de tester l'iPodTouch)

pour le lier à ma LiveBox, je tente d'entrer mon mot de passe mais je dois peut-être avant paramétrer l'iPod via iTunes ou ? car pour le moment il ne veut pas se connecter via safari à ma livebox


----------



## fandipod (10 Octobre 2008)

Pour internet il faut que tu clique sur le bouton d'associtiation avec ta livebox dessous et ensuite tu te connectes ... Essaye et tiens moi au jus...



Et au faite tu n'as plus de problème de santé?


----------



## clochelune (10 Octobre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Pour internet il faut que tu clique sur le bouton d'associtiation avec ta livebox dessous et ensuite tu te connectes ... Essaye et tiens moi au jus...
> 
> 
> 
> Et au faite tu n'as plus de problème de santé?



ok je te dirai
là il se synchronise avec ma bibliothèque iTunes, chouette!

j'aimerais savoir comment le renommer (car iPodUser bof!)

pour la santé, j'ai eu, suite à l'avc, une hémiplégie totale droite plus disphagie, plus de salive ect (je ne buvais plus, ne parlais plus, n'écrivais plus, ne lisais plus! je suis devenue plus ou moins sourde de l'oreille droite, dommage pour la musique classique que j'adore écouter sur mon iPod, mais bon, on écoute autrement!)
mais j'ai récupéré la parole, la salive, je marche avec une canne (et un fauteuil roulant dans les magasins ect) mais en deux mois j'ai sacrément récupéré!! ça c'est super
j'écris et lis à nouveau

j'avais d'autres soucis santé, cardiopathie et soucis pulmonaires, l'avc est lié à ça, plus hyperthyroïdie (ou des fois hypothyroïdie) mais bref, je suis là, en vie, je reprends du poil de la bête, c'est le principal

et enfin je pars en bretagne vendredi prochain (avec mon iPodTouch et mon MacBook!)
pour des vacances bien méritées puisque l'avc a eu lieu début juillet quand j'étais en vendée pour un w-e

grand merci  à tous deux pour l'aide et fandipod et de te soucier de ma santé! je te dirai  dès que j'aurai synchronisé et relié avec la livebox, mais je pense continuer demain car je dois encore beaucoup me reposer!


----------



## clochelune (11 Octobre 2008)

bonjour !

j'ai pu synchroniser ma musique et mes podcasts sans soucis (en écrémant un peu puisque je suis passée de 30 à 16 go) mais pas encore me synchroniser en wifi
j'ai rentré la clé wep, tenté le mode association pour relier safari à ma livebox, mais pour le moment ça ne passe pas! je tenterai à nouveau plus tard (comme pour mail ou j'ai mes comptes mais pas synchronisés avec la livebox! peut-être un souci dans la clé pourtant je mets bien toutes les lettres en majuscule, les chiffres se font tout seuls eux)

j'aimerais pouvoir le renommer - là : iPod (user)

PS:
pfiou, je rentre bien ma clé wep (en majuscule, sans espace etc) je veux synchroniser en appuyant sur le bouton 1 de ma livebox mais impossible de rejoindre safari! si qq'un avait une idée merci!


----------



## DeepDark (11 Octobre 2008)

Pour le renommer, dans iTunes quand il est branché, tu clique une fois sur son nom dans la colonne de gauche, normalement tu devrais pouvoir changer son nom.


----------



## clochelune (11 Octobre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Pour le renommer, dans iTunes quand il est branché, tu clique une fois sur son nom dans la colonne de gauche, normalement tu devrais pouvoir changer son nom.



merci!

là, ça y est, il est en wifi
j'ai été dans "réglages", wifi, le nom de ma livebox, j'ai appuyé sur le bouton association 5 secondes (le wifi clignote et il reste ainsi dix minutes le temps de conecter un appareil, puis j'ai rentré le bon numéro de ma clé wap (je l'avais recopié en me trompant, j'avais pris un E pour un 1) et hop, on fait "rejoindre" et c'est tout bon!

Ouf!!!

à présent je vais faire le nom donc ;-) ça devrait être plus simple 

alala! ces clés dont on croit fermement avoir bien recopié le mot de passe!!

pour lécran tactile ça vaut le coup de mettre un protège écran transparent pour ne pas trop le salir avec nos doigts ? ça marche bien avec ?
j'ai pris un éui en cuir MCA Snow noir avec... ils nous mettent déjà  un essui écran...

en tout cas il est très chouette l'écran tactile! je vois la différence avec mon iPod photo !

yep ça y est! je tentais au départ de cliquer sur iPod (User) dans le dossier résumé, au nom

alors que quand on active l'iPod, il se connecte sur la gauce (avec les listes de lecture etc) et là hop, on met le nom!)

 merci!


----------



## fandipod (11 Octobre 2008)

Derien ravi de t'avoir aidé... Bon rétablissement.


----------

